# Homemade turtle trap



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

This is a trap I made with 1X2 welded wire. The first view shows the door open and the tripwire down.










The second view shows the door set and the tripwire holding it up.










This is the baitbox made from 1/2" hardware cloth. It's left inside the trap at the back.










This is the proof of concept. The baitbox can be seen in the upper right of the image. The trap was floated in a pond and tied to shore with a rope. The photos only show three floats, but there were four and they were fatened so that even if the trap flipped over the turtle would still be able to surface to breathe.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice work. I am getting pumped for Monday!


----------

